# Gaming Laptop ~1500€



## TioZ1994 (28. März 2020)

*Gaming Laptop ~1500€*

Hallo,

ich suche einen Gaming-Laptop. Da ich zuvor immer einen stationären PC hatte und keine Erfahrung mit Notebooks, wollte ich mich gerne hier beraten lassen.

Ich brauche den Laptop, da ich demnächst in einer anderen Stadt arbeite, und am Wochenende zu Hause bin.
Momentan zocke ich League of Legends, Apex Legends und Cod Modern Warfare.

Anforderungen:
- großer Display 17"
- Foto- oder Videobearbeitungen o.ä. brauche ich nicht
- Windows 10 sollte als Betriebssystem dabei sein
- Beleuchtete Tastatur würde ich bevorzugen
- Wie oben beschrieben sollte er zum Gaming geeignet sein

Ich bin bereit so ungefähr bis 1500€ auszugeben.

Im Internet oder andere Foren wurde oft dieser Laptop vorgeschlagen, Kostet allerdings schon 1700€:

https://geizhals.de/hp-omen-17-cb0220ng-shadow-black-7jz29ea-abd-a2079144.html?hloc=de


Ich habe dann noch folgenden Laptop für 1500€ entdeckt:

https://www.notebookinfo.de/produkt/hp-omen-17-an106ng-35824

Laut dieser Seite: https://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html ist die Grafikkarte vom 1500€ Laptop (omen-17-an) sogar besser. Wieso ist dieser Laptop dann 200€ günstiger?

Würde mich freue wenn Ihr eure Meinung zu den beiden Laptops los werdet oder vllt eine bessere Alternative habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2020)

Überleg Dir mal, ob es nicht Sinn macht, nen kleinen gut transportablen PC zusammenzustellen und für die Zweitwohnung halt einen eigenen Monitor, und dann nimmst du den PC immer dahin mit, wo du übernachten wirst. Man kann durchaus PCs zusammenbauen, die nicht viel größer als eine Spielekonsole sind, aber bei der Leistung auch so was wie einen Core i7 und eine RTX 2070 bieten für unter 1000€. Da kriegst du also mehr fürs Geld bzw. sparst einiges. Selbst falls du für die Arbeit nen Laptop brauchst, wäre Laptop für Office + kleiner SPiele-PC die besser Wahl - vielleicht ist letztres zwar nicht viel günstiger, ABER nen PC kannst du dann in 2-3 Jahren mit ner neuen Grafikkarte für 200-300€ im Gegensatz zu einem Laptop wieder 100% fit für höchste Detailstufen machen. Falls du noch was aus deinem jetzigen PC übernehmen kannst, wäre es natürlich nochmal günstiger.

Falls es wirklich ein Laptop sein MUSS, er auch Gaming kann: Du musst da irgendwie falsch geguckt haben, was ich aber nicht genau nachsehen kann, da Dein Link nur zur Startseite der Übersicht bei notebookcheck führt. Aber die mobile RTX 2070 rangiert auf Platz 23, die GTX 1070 nur auf Platz 46 bei Notebookcheck. Die Plätze sagen zwar nicht sooo viel aus, außer welche Karte stärker ist als die andere. Aber je nach Game sind es durchaus 20-30% mehr Leistung mit der RXT 2070.

Das teurere hat zudem auch die stärkere CPU und mehr SSD-Speicher, dafür aber keine Festplatte. Es ist aber auch ein gutes Stück leichter. Das alles macht es dann teurer. 

Eine Alternative wäre das hier: https://geizhals.de/lenovo-legion-y540-17irh-81q400dwge-a2245133.html?hloc=de  Core i7 9700er, 16GB, RTX 2060 und 1TB SSD. Windows ist auch dabei. Und es ist noch leichter als die HP Omen. Die RTX 2060 ist ein wenig schneller als die GTX 1070.


----------



## TioZ1994 (29. März 2020)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort und den alternativen Vorschlag. Es sollte schon ein Laptop sein, vor allem auch wegen der Arbeit. Die RTX 2060 hat aber nur 6 GB. Auf irgendeiner anderen Seite habe ich gelesen, das es schon Sinn macht auf 8 GB zu achten.
Aber ansonsten ähneln die sich ja sehr und er hat anstatt 512 GB sogar 1 TB. Bin mir nicht sicher wie viel bei der Graifkkarte der Unterschied von 6 GB zu 8 GB ausmacht.


----------



## TioZ1994 (29. März 2020)

Als Vergleich zum Omen hätte ich noch einen von Asus gefunden, der gerade von 2100€ runtergesetzt ist auf 1770€.

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no...s/asus+rog+strix+scar+iii+g731gw+ev243+629205

Der hat auch die RTX 2060. Normalerweise würde der ja 2100€ kosten, kann mir einer erklären, wo hier genau der Unterschied zum Omen ist?
Würdet Ihr mir zum Omen oder zum Asus raten?


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2020)

TioZ1994 schrieb:


> Als Vergleich zum Omen hätte ich noch einen von Asus gefunden, der gerade von 2100€ runtergesetzt ist auf 1770€.
> 
> https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/no...s/asus+rog+strix+scar+iii+g731gw+ev243+629205
> 
> ...


 Da steht aber, dass es eine RTX 2070 hat ^^    Dazu ist die SSD größer plus noch ne Festplatte drin, und das Display hat 144 Hz.


Zu den 8GB: das stimmt nur bedingt. Der "fehlende" Speicher kann locker durch Leistung wettgemacht werden, und es gibt an sich keine Games, die definitiv nicht mehr akzeptabel laufen, nur weil denen 6GB nicht ausreichen. Mit mehr RAM kann manch ein Game in einzelnen Fällen halt noch schneller laufen als wenn die gleiche Grafikkarte weniger RAM hätte. Bei Notebooks kann es zudem auch sein, dass das normale RAM mitgenutzt wird, falls nötig. Ne RTX 2060 wäre in jedem Falle stark genug für alle Games. Wenn Games mal wirklich mehr als 6GB als absolute Minimum brauchen, wird die RTX 2060 mit Sicherheit sowieso schon zu langsam sein, also deren Grafikchip. Da würde es meiner Einschätzung nach nichts nutzen, wenn sie 8GB hätte.  

Wenn Dir aber ein Modell mit einer 2070 nicht zu teuer ist, dann nimm ruhig das Notebook mit der 2070 von Asus. Du könntest aber fürs gleiche Geld locker nen super-PC kaufen UND noch ein ordentliches Notebook für alles rund um die Arbeit, wo du wirklich ein mobiles Gerät brauchst.


----------



## TioZ1994 (29. März 2020)

Hallo Herbboy,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ja, das Problem ist das ich dann zwei PC's und ein Laptop brauchen würde.
Da ich umziehe und am Wochenende in meiner Heimat bin und unter der Woche in der Stadt wo ich arbeite, bräuchte ich an beiden Standorten ein PC. 
Laptop hätte ich trotzdem gerne, da ich auch noch nebenbei eine Fortbildung mache und ab und zu auf meetings muss und dafür ein Laptop benötige.
Mein aktueller PC ist schon gute 8 - 10 Jahre alte, weshalb hier nicht mehr alle Spiele flüssig laufen. Daher ist es am einfachsten einen leistungsstarken Laptop zu kaufen denke ich. Für einen zweiten PC bräuchte ich dann auch wieder einen zusätzlichen Bildschirm, Tastatur, Maus etc... Das habe ich ja keine Lust jede Woche mitzuschleppen.

*RTX 2070 meinte ich  Sry.

Eine andere Frage dazu. Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das jeder Laptop eine Webcam hat. Bei dem ASUS sehe ich aber keine Webcam und finde auf der offiziellen Seite von ASUS zu dem Produkt auch keine Informationen ob der Laptop eine Webcam enthält. Der Omen enthält eine Webcam. Kannst du dazu vllt irgendwas sagen, oder weißt wo das stehen könnte ob eine Webcam integriert ist oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2020)

Offenbar haben die Strix Scar III keine Webcams....   Alterntativen: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+omen+17+cb0006ng+473698?nbb=45c48c  über dem Normalpreis ist ein Rabattcode, so dass der unter 1800€ kostet, oder auch  
https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_a...andard_feed|&dclid=CKmBiIfwv-gCFdhA4AodVlQCuA  gibt es auch bei MediaMarkt.


----------



## TioZ1994 (29. März 2020)

Dann würde ich eher zum Omen tendieren, da ich eine Webcam auch benötige und mir die nicht auch noch zusätzlich kaufen muss, auch wenn ich den Strx Scar vom Design deutlich besser gefunden hätte.

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+omen+17+cb0006ng+473698?nbb=45c48c 

Der ist ja eigentlich fast gleich wie den ich vorgeschlagen hatte: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/omen+17+cb0220ng+637500

Außer das der cb0006ng mehr Speicher hat. Wenn ich bei dem auf kaufen klicke sehe ich da keinen Rabattcode für den Laptop. Dann würde ich mir lieber für 1700€ den mit weniger Speicher kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2020)

TioZ1994 schrieb:


> Außer das der cb0006ng mehr Speicher hat. Wenn ich bei dem auf kaufen klicke sehe ich da keinen Rabattcode für den Laptop. Dann würde ich mir lieber für 1700€ den mit weniger Speicher kaufen.



Also, bei mir ist rechts vom Laptop der Preis von 1949€, und darüber kann man eine ZUsatzgarantie wählen, darüber steht "sofort ab Lager" und DARÜBER dann in einem farbigen Feld "Happy Easter" mit einem Rabattcode NBBHEHP, so dass der Laptop 1745€ kosten soll. Hast du das nicht? Bist du denn aktuell in Deutschland? Surfst du per PC oder Smartphone/Tablet?


----------



## TioZ1994 (30. März 2020)

Ne, steht bei mir nicht da. Und auch wenn ich den Laptop kaufe und den geposteten Rabattcode von dir eingebe ist der ungültig. 
Am PC aus Deutschland...

Auch wenn ichauf der Seite auf den Punkt "Happy Easter" gehe, dann zu Notebooks und dann zu den reduzierten HP Produkten taucht bei mir der Laptop da nicht auf.


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2020)

TioZ1994 schrieb:


> Ne, steht bei mir nicht da. Und auch wenn ich den Laptop kaufe und den geposteten Rabattcode von dir eingebe ist der ungültig.
> Am PC aus Deutschland...
> 
> Auch wenn ichauf der Seite auf den Punkt "Happy Easter" gehe, dann zu Notebooks und dann zu den reduzierten HP Produkten taucht bei mir der Laptop da nicht auf.


 Jetzt ist es auch nicht mehr da, galt vlt nur am Wochenende, also bis 0h.

Die beiden Unterschiede sind allerdings auch nur, dass beim günstigeren Windows und die 1TB-HDD fehlt. Evtl. kann man eine HDD selbst nachträglich einbauen, 1TB kosten ca 50€.


----------



## Treffnix69 (6. April 2020)

edit ... falscher thread.


----------

